# Expression of Interest



## nkyr (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello All,

Would you share across any tips for submitting the Expression of Interest first to Australia Government.

And also do we need to complete English Exam prior to applying the EOI.

Please advice. I would appreciate it.

Thanks
Naveen


----------



## Disodhi (Nov 17, 2012)

nkyr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Would you share across any tips for submitting the Expression of Interest first to Australia Government.
> 
> ...


Expression of Interest [EOI] should be submitted when you are able to claim at least 60 Points on the Point Test, have a favorable Skills Assessment for your nominated occupation as well as have your IELTS TRF [Test Report Form] with you. The threshold IELTS requirement is 6.0 Bands in each section, however, the IELTS requirement can vary from one application to another, but never less than 6.0 Bands. In other words, Yes- you do need to take your IELTS, English Proficiency Test before you submit an EOI.

Diamond Sodhi


----------



## nkyr (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Do you have any standard format for the EOI or it is built in at the immigration site which is available.

Naveen


----------



## Disodhi (Nov 17, 2012)

nkyr said:


> Thanks for the update. Do you have any standard format for the EOI or it is built in at the immigration site which is available.
> 
> Naveen


There is no format for lodging an EOI. For submitting the Expression of Interest [EOI] follow the following steps:

Go to Department of Immigration & Citizenship
Click on "SkillSelect"
Click on "Submit an EOI"

Diamond Sodhi


----------



## nkyr (Dec 7, 2011)

Great ! thanks for the quick help


----------



## nkyr (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Diamond Sodhi,

what would be % of success of getting the PR once I get the EOI cleared from the immigration department? 

some say once I clear EOI it is almost 40% positive in getting the PR from AZ.

Thanks
naveen


----------



## Disodhi (Nov 17, 2012)

nkyr said:


> Hi Diamond Sodhi,
> 
> what would be % of success of getting the PR once I get the EOI cleared from the immigration department?
> 
> ...


A successful submission of EOI wouldn't really mean your PR application has great chances of being through. Nomination by a state [if applicable] would need to be obtained after EOI submission. At times you may realize you require a higher English proficiency level for securing a state nomination than you demonstrated at the time of EOI submission. Document verification could be taken up by the DIAC at any time and then your health and police clearances would be required. I should say you have fairly good chances of your visa application being approved once you receive an ITA [Invitation to Apply]. An ITA is issued by the DIAC after the case is technically approved and claimed points validated. After an ITA.

Diamond Sodhi


----------

